# I am excited !!



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

Correct diagnosis is the key!My first week on a new medication, Depakote (an anticonvulsant), and some very positive things are beginning to happen for me brain and body-wise. For maybe the first time in my whole life, I am starting to feel more relaxed, more calm, with the inklings of a feeling of inner peace that I don't have to struggle to achieve. My brain isn't "racing" like it always used to. I can actually think through things before I act or react. This is a true revelation in my life.Surely this will also improve my focus and concentration during the hypno sessions.Also.... I am beginning to notice some positive effects from the Depakote on my pain perception... it is improved even over what the Celexa was ever able to help me. I am also noticing some favorable G.I. changes as well. I don't seem to notice abdominal discomfort as much and the pain is diminished. Had a bit of "D" early on, but now that seems to have settled down and I am actually for the most part having normal BM's for the first time in years.In fact, my doctor's goal is to get me off the Celexa as well as the Trazadone and for me to take only the Depakote. I am still increasing the doses throughout the next few days.Here I was having "mini seizures" that were migrating into my temporal lobes, causing the misfiring of brain neurons resulting in severe emotional instability as well as issues with focus and concentration as well as depression and anxiety. I am not totally healed yet by any means, but if this first week is any indication of what the future is going to bring.... I am nothing other than absolutely delighted!!Diagnosis is extremely important and if I'm not mistaken, IBS tends to occur in people with other health problems as well, including behavioral health problems? Evie


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

that's so great to hear that you are doing better.I myself am starting to feel alot better.I have ibs-d and anxiety,depression too,and so I've been put on Celexa.It's only been just over a week,but I can notice a difference,I can actually talk to people,and do things outside my house without freaking out,having to do my breathing excercises all the time.It's great!I hope it lasts.I feel normal again,and my bowels are becoming normal too.It's intersting what you said about the "mini siezures" ,is this common,I mean is this what happens to everyone who has anxiety and depression,or is this something not so common,because my doctor suggested an anti-convulsant for me aswell,he said we will try that if Celexa doesn't work.(because I've been very sensitive to meds)I'm on only 5mg a day.anyway,just curious.What do you think are the main differences between anti-convulsants and anti-depressants?good luck with everything...sounds like your'e on your wayalso,let me how coming off Celexa goes for ya,if you don't mind me asking..thanksSG


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Depakote is used to treat seizures, migraines, restless leg syndrome and Dyslimbia. I have Dyslimbia. My brain is basically broken....the neurons misfire.... and the result has been a lifetime of uncontrollable and devastating mood swings (No, I am not bipolar). Because this illness is not widely known, understood or treated appropriately, my life has been a living hell for several years. This medication may actually give me my life back. I do at least have hope.It's my understanding that Depakote affects the 5-HT receptors. When there is too much 5-HT, a person can become psychotic.Here is a link with info on Depakote as it relates to 5-HT (serotonin): http://neuro-www.mgh.harvard.edu/neurowebf...utDepakote.html Celexa is a Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor as are all the other SSRI's. If anyone more medication-savvy knows more about Depakote, your knowledge/experience is welcome.I am not going off the Celexa just yet, but when I do, I will report back.Thanx for your response, StargirlEvie


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thankyou for the article it was an interesting read,my brother was put on an anti-phsychotic medication called respertol.but he's also taking anti-depressants.if respertol decreases seretonin like Depakote,and his anti-depressants increase seretonin,it must be a hard balance to achieve.I don't think this would be right for me.but I'm so happy to hear one more person is being helped.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I think you may mean Resperedol? Not sure of the spelling. I think it's in the same class as Haldol. I believe it is used to quell sudden dynamic mood swings? We're attempting to control mine with the Depakote but if I have any "break through explosions".... my new doctor may try this med as well.Don't make the mistake of trying to effect your own medication regimen. There are things about meds, interactions and various disorders that only doctors know about and they often have multiple perspectives that they can share with us that we might never have even thought of.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

That is great news. It is always a wonderful feeling when we get diagnosed effectively. I agree IBS occurs with other illness in a lot of people. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Love your new avatar... Zay... I'm looking for a new one... I got tired of looking at myself...


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I got mine here. http://www.gamespy.com/avatars


----------

